# EMT-P: BMCC vs LaGuardia



## bibi (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I would like to take an EMT-P course that have these criteria:
- only certificate and NOT a degree program (i don't need or want another degree)
- can only do evenings and/or weekends

Preference:
- shortest time available (1 year)
- in manhattan preferably
- hazzle-free admission criteria

So I found these options:

New York Methodist:  ruled out because they have day classes

BMCC: they only offer a degree program and does not guarantee and I was told I have to apply as a transfer undergraduate student and do not guarantee the transferred units (max 30) of 61 program credits.  Deadline was Feb 1 so now it's on a rolling basis.  
Question for those familiar with BMCC: 
If I only take the classes I need for the paramedic classes, could I still take the state exam in the end?
Would they waive the 6 months/200 hrs  minimum ambulance requirement?

LaGuardia: they offer the EMT-P certificate program (perfect!).
Would the admissions waive the 6 months/200 hrs minimum ambulance requirement ?

My situation briefly is as follows.  I just got my EMT-B in January in NYS and couldn't find any vollie's opportunities but I really want to continue the EMT-P education in the fall.  I'm doing this as a hobby and paying everything out of my own pocket (and thus not taking a spot of reimbursable funds that could go to help someone else who is going to be a professional medic).  

Thanks for your advice/experience in advance.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

(1) What was your degree in?

(2) Why would you want to do something like EMS as a "hobby"?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you want a 6 month/200 hr ambulance waived? I also doubt any medic class would do that.

And what do you mean by hassle free admission policy?

Also like pilgrim said why do you want to do this as a hobby? If you don't get on with a dept you wont be able to keep your cert anyways.


----------



## bibi (Mar 21, 2011)

biology and chemical engineering. minor in chemistry. and some other irrelevant degrees.
i don't want it waived, i just can't FIND any opportunities anywhere and I really want to continue the education without having to wait another year.
Hobby as in being a vollie and not a full time.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

Let me see if I understand this.

You want to engage in an activity that places yourself in a stochastic, ahistoric environment where you'll have to make potentially life-altering decisions for real-life, actual people; and, perform complex invasive interventions composed of a perishable skillset as a "hobby" on a volunteer basis? You also want to do this in the least amount of time possible and you want the prior experience prerequisites to be waved?

Do you have some other clinically oriented career that will supplement this?


----------



## izibo (Mar 21, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Let me see if I understand this.
> 
> You want to engage in an activity that places yourself in a stochastic, ahistoric environment where you'll have to make potentially life-altering decisions for real-life, actual people; and, perform complex invasive interventions composed of a perishable skillset as a "hobby" on a volunteer basis?
> 
> Do you have some other clinically oriented career that will supplement this?



Some of the posts around here are so encouraging. I think it is possible to foster further education and healthcare opportunities without making it seem like he's about to go in to the world and kill all the patients he touches.

Plus, I would rather have a medic with no experience working on me then no one at all (as can sometimes be the case in the middle of nowhere, where vollies are really critical)


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 21, 2011)

You didn't explain the 6 months/200 hours being waived? I'm curious about the reasoning behind that.

I am currently on a volly dept, but I don't view this as a hobby. I don't view EMS as being an area that you are in as a hobby. I'm sure there are a few other here that would agree.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

izibo said:


> Some of the posts around here are so encouraging. I think it is possible to foster further education and healthcare opportunities without making it seem like he's about to go in to the world and kill all the patients he touches.


Not meant to be discouraging. I would simply prefer if the Hero Mythos surrounding EMS were thoroughly dismantled and people stopped to think for a moment about what they're getting into.



> Plus, I would rather have a medic with no experience working on me then no one at all (as can sometimes be the case in the middle of nowhere, where vollies are really critical)


I would rather have my obtunded/incapacitated body placed in a reasonable performance-equipped vehicle and driven to someone who know's what they're doing than have someone who doesn't know what they're doing play mad scientist with my body chemistry.


----------



## izibo (Mar 21, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> I am currently on a volly dept, but I don't view this as a hobby. I don't view EMS as being an area that you are in as a hobby. I'm sure there are a few other here that would agree.



I'm sure this is just getting in to semantics. The guy/gal obviously enjoys EMS more than he/she enjoys fishing, playing video games, or doing their taxes. I know an MD who still pulls a 24 hour shift on the rescue because he enjoys it. It's a hobby for him. I don't think that means he is providing poor quality of care. Heck, I do it as a hobby. I don't do it for the money, I do it because I enjoy it. My neighbor plays golf. I work on the ambulance.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

izibo said:


> I'm sure this is just getting in to semantics. The guy/gal obviously enjoys EMS more than he/she enjoys fishing, playing video games, or doing their taxes. I know an MD who still pulls a 24 hour shift on the rescue because he enjoys it. It's a hobby for him. I don't think that means he is providing poor quality of care. Heck, I do it as a hobby. I don't do it for the money, I do it because I enjoy it. My neighbor plays golf. I work on the ambulance.



There's a difference between an actual physician (or some other health care provider) occasionally heading out on the rode as a volunteer than someone for whom that's their primary means of experience.

Everyone does EMS because they enjoy it. If someone were doing this purely for the money they're a spectacularly poor judge of lucrative ventures. People ought to be getting into this because they not only enjoy it but because it's a viable career option.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 21, 2011)

I can see TGP's point.  Interest and education are obviously very important, but they must be backed by aptitude and commitment to make one an effective caregiver.  I don't think TGP is necessarily being discouraging, just realistic.  Medicine is not something to be treated lightly, as I'm sure everyone here understands.  Perhaps if Bibi could give a little better explanation of his intentions...


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 21, 2011)

If you had a degree in something like health sciences, nursing, or the like, I would be more approving of this but as it stands (and with what information I have) I can't be fully supportive of cutting corners. As a paramedic or any other health care professional, you're going to have the lives and welfare of other human beings in your hands. I can't see such an important role being perused purely for amusement.


----------



## 46Young (Mar 21, 2011)

bibi said:


> New York Methodist:  ruled out because they have day classes



Too bad. I did NY Methodist's program from 2004-2005. IIRC, they had evening classes, four days a week, from 1800-2200, in addition to their day classes in Brooklyn and the Bronx. They have 46 Willy, which ran 
Crown Heights and occasionally Bed Stuy. Tony Thomas was my Instructor, and I got to ride 41 Young with him. You've got 51 Willy and 51 Victor in Jamaica. They ran some good jobs, being where they are, and my time there also led to a per diem gig with them after graduation. I did some time at 12 X-Ray at North General uptown as well. I wouldn't trade my experience at NY Methodist for anything.


----------

